
Woodworking, the opposite of software development - disposablename
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20180618-00/?p=99035
======
Finnucane
"Move fast and break things"\--said no carpenter, ever.

------
tonyedgecombe
It never bothered me when customers changed their minds. What did bother me
was when they changed their mind and expected the schedule to stay the same.

